# mischpult problem mit kopfhörer



## Trick17 (9. Mai 2007)

also ich habe das behringer xenyx 802 mischpult und möchte nun einen kopfhörer daran anschließen.....
ich habe dann den kopfhörer in phones gesteckt den weißen chinch in die weiße input dose andern weißen chinch ind die grüne dose am pc...
nun höre ich meine stimme das is ja so weit gut.....
nun spiele ich erstmal ein instrumental im media player ab.... und ich hör die stimme und das instrumental.....klasse...
aber..........................wenn ich jetzt cool edit pro 2.0 benutzen und das instrumental rein lade und dann auf einer 2ten spur aufnehme nimmt der immer das instrumental zum teil mit auf die recording spur auf... woran liegt das?


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

"zum Teil" gibt es nicht.. Manchmal ja, manchmal Nein ?
Du meinst eher leise oder andersweitig.. Dann check doch mal
in den Windows-Audioeinstellungen, ob im Aufnahmemixer Wave oder
Summe zum Aufnehmen angeschaltet ist.

Nebenbei könnte die Verschaltung seitens des Mixers falsch sein.
Wenn Du den Main-Out im PC aufnimmst und gleichzeitig über die
gleiche Position (Phones) abhörst, dann ist es nur logisch, dass das
Instrumental auch wieder in den Rechner geht.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Und bitte auch auf Rechtsschreibung achten. Wir alle versuchen
die deutsche Sprache in Schriftform zu respektieren.


----------



## Trick17 (9. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich alles so habe wie oben erklärt und dann ins Mikrofon spreche nimmt er das ja auf , aber leider auch das instrumental. Das instrumental wird sogar aufgenommen wenn ich das Mikrofon ausschalte

achja und : ich nehme über den XLR Anschluss auf nicht über main out und die kopfhörer sind auch nicht im main out


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

Naja, ich bin der Meinung, Du nimmst sehr wohl über den MainOut auf, denn da hast Du die Leitung zum PC. Das Eingangssignal vom Mikro kommt über den XLR-Anschluß.

Und intern sind Main-Out, ControlRoom, TapeOut und Phones zusammengeschaltet  ( Mainsection )

Ich empfehle Dir, den Aux-Send-Weg an den PC zu stöpseln und dann über den Aux-Regler die Lautstärke zu regeln.

mfg chmee


----------



## Trick17 (9. Mai 2007)

also da steht "CD/TAPE" und dadrunter sind chinch büchsen und von da gehen die kabel zum PC

so bald ich den chinch anschluss an den pc mache (den weißen in den grünen) dann nimmt der PC automatisch die spur (in dem fall das instrumeantal) auf die recording spur mit auf
woran liegt das denn nun?


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

1. Bitte beachte weiterhin die Netiquette !
2. Versuche doch bitte Gesagtes ! Nimm den Aux-Send als Aufnahmekanal !

mfg chmee


----------



## Trick17 (9. Mai 2007)

bei mir gibt es aux return ist das das selbe?


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

Nein.

Ein Aux-Weg ist dazu da ein Signal rauszuschicken oder ein Signal ins Summensignal einzuspeisen. Grundsätzlich ist der Aux-Weg für Effekte oder Monitoring gedacht. Und jeder Mixer-Kanal hat einen Aux-Regler, womit das Signal auf diesen Ausgang geroutet werden kann.

Und wenn ich den Bildern auf der Behringer-Seite Glauben schenken darf, hat Dein Mixer definitiv einen Aux-Send (Klinke).

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (11. Mai 2007)

Der Tape/CD out ist im Prinzip das selbe wie dein Main out nur dass das Signal dort als line-Signal (-10dbV, 0,316V) anliegt...
Wie chmee schon gesagt hat verwende den AUX-Weg für deine Stimme und den main oder tape/CD für das Instrumental. Mit welcher Soundkarte nimmst du denn auf?


----------



## Trick17 (11. Mai 2007)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/m.rabel/pics/802.jpg
wie heißt denn der AUX-Weg?


----------



## chmee (11. Mai 2007)

Das sind die roten Potis ( FX Send )

mfg chmee


----------



## Trick17 (12. Mai 2007)

aha Kann ich es denn auch andersrum machen? Sprich : Stimme über CD/TAPE und kopfhörer über FX SEND? Weil ich mir keine neues cinch adapter kaufen will


----------



## FingerSkill (12. Mai 2007)

1. Achte auf deine Gross/Klein/Recht-Schreibung!
2. Kannst schon machen jedoch kommt bei CD/Line/Tape - Out immer die Summe raus und damit kannst du ja nix anfangen. Ergo: nein, dein Vorhaben funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Trick17 (14. Mai 2007)

Mein Problem ist doch eher Folgendes : Mal angenommen ich habe da meinen PC und ein cinch-Kabel (mit Adapter) ich stecke es in den PC und nehme mit COOL EDIT PRO 2.0 die Spur 2 auf. Zur selben Zeit liegt auf Spur 1 das Instrumental. Sehen wir uns nun mal Spur 2 nach beim Record an sehen wir KEIN reines Rauschen sondern Schall-Wellen. Spielt man die Spur 2 dann ab hört man das Instrumental in schlechter Qualität (nur die Töne im hohen Frequenzbereich)

Habe mich um eine gute Schrift bemüht und ich hoffe das ihr jetzt versteht was ich für ein problem habe.............

mfg Trick17 

*// EDIT*
Also sobald ich das Cinchkabel reingesteckt habe passiert das wie oben beschrieben


----------



## The_Maegges (15. Mai 2007)

Ich sag das jetzt ungern, aber dein Mischpult kann das so, wie du dir das vorstellst (bzw. so wie ich das Problem aufgefasst habe) nicht.
Du versuchst, das Instrumental auf das Mischpult auszugeben, um dann gleichzeitig Instrumental und Stimme auf die Kopfhörer zu bekommen.
Leider leitet das Mischpult aber alles zum Main Out (und auch den Aux Sends) durch, was auf irgendeinem Kanal anliegt.
D.h. in dem Moment, wo du den Output deines Rechners auf den Mischer legst, ist das genauso, wie wenn du ein weiteres Mikrofon anschliesst.
Es gibt afaik Mischpulte, mit denen es möglich ist, ein externes Signal zur Summe hinzuzufügen, es aber nicht zum Main Out hinzuzufügen, aber diese Geräte sind in der Regel doch deutlich kostenaufwändiger als dein kleines 802er.

Versuch doch mal Folgendes:

1. Schliesse deine Kopfhörer am PC an, das Mischpult am Line-In deines Rechners
2. Stelle den Input deiner Aufnahme auf "Line-In"
3. Starte dein Instrumental in einem Media Player (Winamp, Windows Media, etc...)
4. Nehme nun deine Stimme in CoolEdit auf.
5. Nach der Aufnahme wechsle auf die Multitrack-Ansicht.
6. Ziehe nun dein Instrumental auf einen Track und die Aufnahme auf einen zweiten

Gegebenenfalls wirst du die Aufnahme noch etwas verschieben müssen, damit sie zum Instrumental passt, aber das kriegst du sicher raus.

P.S.: Stelle im Mediaplayer die Lautstärke nicht zu hoch ein, da möglicherweise das Instrumental ausgehend vom Kopfhörer (passiert gerne bei nichtgeschlossenen Kopfhörern) durch das Mikro aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Trick17 (16. Mai 2007)

Pass auf! Lass mal das Mischpult aus dem Spiel........Wenn ich ein loses einzelnes cinch kabel habe und es an den pc anschließe habe ich schon das Probelm


----------



## The_Maegges (17. Mai 2007)

Dann stimmt irgendwas mit deinen Aufnahmeeinstellungen nicht, vermute mal, dass nicht explizit der Line-In als Aufnahmequelle gewählt ist.


----------

